# problema dri

## fejfbo

Ho provato a seguire la guida ufficiale 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/dri-howto.xml

però quando eseguo il comando per vedere se è veramente attivo il rendering, mi dà il messaggio :

direct rendering: NO

Sapete cosa controllare please?

----------

## gutter

Che scheda video hai?

Che modulo usi?

----------

## fejfbo

Scheda video savage.

La guida è intesa anche per questa.

In che senso che modulo???   :Embarassed: 

----------

## gutter

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In che senso che modulo???  

 

Posta la sezione di X relativa alla scheda video.

----------

## fejfbo

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Savage S3"

    Driver      "savage"

    VideoRam    8192

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection
```

----------

## gutter

Nei messaggi di log non c'è nulla di interessante?

----------

## fejfbo

Forse qualcosa di attinente è questo

```
(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "savage"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o

(II) Module savage: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.27

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7
```

Però da questo sembra che non ci siano errori   :Confused: 

----------

## gutter

Uhm sembra che non ci siano problemi.

Io uso xorg-x11 e il driver per 855 che si trova nel kernel e non ho avuto alcun problema :S

Tu che versione di xorg stai usando?

----------

## fejfbo

L'ultima versione marcata stabile, 6.8.2

Che nervi   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fejfbo

Pardon, nessuna ha qualche idea su cosa controllare?   :Sad: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Il kernel, e tutte le opzioni ci xorg.

----------

## fejfbo

nel kernel ho disabilitato il supporto a drm e abilitato la voce del chipset della scheda madre come richiesto dalla guida.

le opzioni di xorg relative alla scheda le ho già postate   :Confused: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Il pacchetto x11-drm si è installato correttamente?

----------

## fejfbo

sì.

Se vuoi che posti qualche file di config, chiedi pure

----------

## SilverXXX

Hai messo le linee load "dri" e load "glx" all'inizio di xorg.conf? in fondo hai messo la configurazione del dri?

----------

## fejfbo

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

      Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

      Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "* Generic VESA compatible"

    Driver      "savage"

    VideoRam    8192

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "* Generic VESA compatible"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

----------

## Luca89

Stesso problema qui da me, questi sono i pacchetti con le relative flag use:

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r5  -build -doc -symlink (-ultra1) 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/x11-drm-20051223  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  -3dfx +3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server +insecure-drivers -ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk +sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 0 kB

```

Questo in /etc/make.conf:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="savage"

```

Questo è l'estratto del file xorg.conf:

```
...

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

[cut]

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "savage"

        VendorName  "S3 Inc."

        BoardName   "VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]"

EndSection

Section "Dri"

     Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Log di xorg:

```
luca@Python ~ $ grep -i ee /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Current Operating System: Linux Python 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 #4 PREEMPT Fri Dec 23 18:58:23 CET 2005 i686

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Using 1279 lines for offscreen memory.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Offscreen Pixmaps

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

luca@Python ~ $ grep -i dri /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) SAVAGE: driver (version 1.1.27) for S3 Savage chipsets: Savage4,

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

luca@Python ~ $                                      
```

Log di Xorg completo: http://holmes.altervista.org/files/Xorg.0.log (copiare il link in una nuova scheda del browser)

EDIT: Aggiungo un estratto del mio lspci

```

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8633 [Apollo Pro266 AGP]

```

----------

## fejfbo

Luca non hai risolto nemmeno tu?   :Sad: 

----------

## Luca89

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Luca non hai risolto nemmeno tu?  

 

No, ho postato un po' di informazioni sperando che qualcuno possa aiutarmi/ci.

----------

## AIgor

Da un pezzo non ho più il notebook con la scheda savage, quindi non sono molto aggiornato, tuttavia da quello che ricordo il supporto dri verrà attivato solo dalla versione 7 di xorg, a meno di utilizzare i driver cvs. In particolare:

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Forse qualcosa di attinente è questo
> 
> ```
> 
> (II) LoadModule: "savage"
> ...

 

ricordo che la versione del driver necessario per l'accelerazione 3d deve essere 2.0 o superiore. Ti consiglio di cercare nei thread internazionali relativi alle versioni hard masked di xorg se questi supportano la tua scheda, o al limite cerca nella documentazione (anche italiana) come istallare i snapshot cvs. Un'ultima cosa: le schede savage esistono di molti tipi, alcune non hanno l'accelerazione 3d neanche con i driver cvs, ti consiglio quindi di postare un lspci e controllare il supporto.

----------

## fejfbo

Per essere sincero con questa scheda video di m.... sto perdendo le speranze.

Sono tentato di mettere la versione cvs di xorg, ma già un altro di questi tentativi non aveva dato buoni frutti

----------

## SilverXXX

Provato con il nuovo 7

----------

## fejfbo

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Provato con il nuovo 7

 

Non ancora, ma aspetterei che sia un po' più testata e stabile

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Provato con il nuovo 7

 

non penso sia un buon modo di risolvere... nel senso che se non va adesso non funzionerà nemmeno con il 7

voglio dire... probabilmente ci sarà un difetto di configurazione...

----------

## fejfbo

Ha consigliato di provare con la 7 perchè, come riportato da AIgor, probabilmente con la 7 verrà implementato il supporto per Dri anche per le savage   :Very Happy: 

o almeno speriamo   :Laughing: 

----------

## AIgor

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Ha consigliato di provare con la 7 perchè, come riportato da AIgor, probabilmente con la 7 verrà implementato il supporto per Dri anche per le savage  
> 
> 

 

o almeno così si dice nelle    release notes e nella nuova pagina man del driver.

Ripeto però una cosa: "savage" indica una serie di chip grafici, e solo alcuni sono supportati, cosa ti riporta lspci?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Ha consigliato di provare con la 7 perchè, come riportato da AIgor, probabilmente con la 7 verrà implementato il supporto per Dri anche per le savage   

 ah beh, allora...

comunque è presto per installare X11-7.0. si va incontro ad un sacco di problemi di dipendenze... bisogna aspettare che sia pronto virtual/x11-7.0

----------

## fejfbo

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV (rev 11)
```

----------

